# Today's BBQ'n



## Paymaster (May 2, 2009)

Son got a smoker for his birthday and asked me to show him how to use it. So I did.


----------



## letscook (May 3, 2009)

This is not a nice thing for you to do.  Didn't your Mother teach you teasing people is not nice.

That look soooooooo good  - Hand me a napkin --I'm drooling


----------



## SRL (May 3, 2009)

What, did ya'll have the National Guard over or something? That's a lot of good-looking food! I miss the BBQ sauce I used to get from Maurice's when we lived in South Carolina. The yellow stuff. Now that you made me all hungry with that pulled pork, I'll have to see if I can find a recipe for it.


----------



## Loprraine (May 3, 2009)

Great looking food and smoker!


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2009)

SRL said:


> What, did ya'll have the National Guard over or something? That's a lot of good-looking food! I miss the BBQ sauce I used to get from Maurice's when we lived in South Carolina. The yellow stuff. Now that you made me all hungry with that pulled pork, I'll have to see if I can find a recipe for it.


 
He had invited a bunch of folks to his house for this meal and the pressure was on but it turned out great. Here is a recipe for SC Mustard Based sauce I use.

*Mustard Based BBQ Sauce*
*2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard*
*1/2 Cup Sugar (regular granulated)*
*1/4/ Cup Brown Sugar*
*1** Cup Cider Vinegar*
*2 Tbsp Chili Powder*
*1 Tsp Black Pepper*
*1 Tsp White Pepper*
*1/4/ Tsp Cayenne Pepper*
*5 Drops Tabasco Sauce*
*1/2 Tsp Soy Sauce*
*2 Tbsp Butter*
*Mix all but Soy Sauce and Butter in a Sauce Pan and simmer for 15 minutes.**NOTE: Fumes will take your breath so be careful breathing this stuff.** Stir in Soy Sauce and Butter after simmering 15 minutes is complete.*


----------

